# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Les canards en manque d’humanité

## Frypolar

Comme le nouveau magazine Humanoïde est indisponible hors de France, ou dans certains coins paumés, je propose que les canards en manque se signalent ici ainsi que ceux qui accepteraient de leur envoyer un exemplaire. Bien entendu le canard migrateur remboursera le canard resté au bercail.

Précisez bien le pays de destination, je regarderai les frais de port ça évitera les embrouilles. Si pour une raison quelconque vous ne voulez pas donner vos coordonnées directement à l’autre canard pour qu’il fasse le lien pseudo <=> nom/prénom/adresse/données bancaires je peux servir d’intermédiaire.

Soyez sympa, si vous avez fait une demande ici pour obtenir un exemplaire et que vous finissez par en trouver un signalez-le pour que je vous retire de la liste  :;): 

Canards perdus en pleine migration cherchant un Humanoïde de compagnie :
Slowhand (Belgique).

Canards susceptibles d’envoyer un Humanoïde flambant neuf à travers le monde :

RedGuff (2 en stock).



Anciens numéros :


```
Premier numéro :
Canards perdus en pleine migration cherchant un Humanoïde de compagnie :

```

----------


## Antigonos

Très bonne initiative Frypolar. 

J'habite au Luxembourg et je paierai 10€ via Paypal si quelqu'un accepte de m'en envoyer un exemplaire.

----------


## TheProjectHate

S'il y a des canards en manque d'humanité, je peux leur donner la mienne, par contre le stock est limité et y en aura pas pour tout le monde  ::ninja:: 
En tout cas excellente initiative, j'approuve ! Par contre, j'ai déjà trouvé un arrangement pas plus tard qu'hier avec un canard anonyme*, qui a proposé de lui-même son aide. Toute cette entraide, ça me réchaufferait presque le coeur  :Emo: 


* anonyme et statisticien végétarien  ::ninja::

----------


## Ben1170

Merci pour la création du topic, Frypolar !

Alors je réitère ici ma demande : j'aimerais beaucoup me procurer un exemplaire, mais je suis en Suisse et je n'ai pas prévu de virée en France ces temps-ci. Si une bonne âme veut bien se dévouer pour m'en fournir un, j'érigerai une statue à sa gloire dans mon salon.

----------


## Orhin

Super l'iniative.
Du coup pour le prochain numéro ça m'intéresserait pas mal pour un envoi vers la Suède.
A reconfirmer d'ici là.

----------


## vectra

3 buralistes visités en vain...

Je suis prendeur, si quelqu'un en a. Je vais tâcher de voir s'il y en a dispo sur Mulhouse, et si tel est le cas, je me porterai volontaire pour expédier.

GG Frypo en tous cas  :;):

----------


## Doniazade

> Super l'iniative.
> Du coup pour le prochain numéro ça m'intéresserait pas mal pour un envoi vers la Suède.
> A reconfirmer d'ici là.


Pour info aux voyageurs et expat' low cost, il est trouvable à l'aéroport de Beauvais. Du moins yen avait plein lundi dernier dans le T2.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> 3 buralistes visités en vain...
> 
> Je suis prendeur, si quelqu'un en a. Je vais tâcher de voir s'il y en a dispo sur Mulhouse, et si tel est le cas, je me porterai volontaire pour expédier.
> 
> GG Frypo en tous cas


T'as tenté dans un Relay ?

----------


## faceQ

Merci beaucoup pour le message privé qui redirige ici!!

Personnellement, j'habite en Belgique, à Bruxelles, si quelqu'un sait m'en envoyer un/le ramener à Bruxelles et que j'aille le chercher, je suis preneur!!

----------


## TreeShepherd

La même que vectra, suis dans un coin (coin) bien arriéré où les canards sont encore des canardmouths.
La civilisation et par conséquent les beaux magasines sont inexistants (même CPC n'est dispo dans aucun buralistes que j'ai visités, merci l'abonnement !).

----------


## M0zArT

> Super l'iniative.
> Du coup pour le prochain numéro ça m'intéresserait pas mal pour un envoi vers la Suède.
> A reconfirmer d'ici là.


Je pourrai te faire ça poto  :;):

----------


## Harvester

Etant exilé de l'autre côté de la mare, je suis plus qu'intéressé par ton aide Frypolar !

----------


## bambibreizh

Frypolar, si tu es en galère d'humanité dans ta contrée (ou que les frais financiers engendrés par les canards incapable d'être autonome du lointain sont trop fort  ::ninja:: ), je peux aller en chercher de par chez moi.
J'en avais encore 3 ou 4 disponible la semaine dernière à mon carrefour. Et mon buraliste en aura peut-être reçu. Et au casino en-dessous du bureau il y en avait également 3 ou 4.

Tu peux m'ajouter dans la catégorie des fournisseurs d'humanité au besoin.

----------


## Jolaventur

> la mare


Achtung!

----------


## Harvester

Lapin compris !

----------


## Jolaventur

> Lapin compris !


Demande à Karhmit.

----------


## PolluXxX

Je dois pouvoir faire un envoi de la Belgique vers la Belgique :-)

----------


## Frypolar

Je vais faire un passage chez le buraliste ce matin, voir ce qu’il a en stock  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

Je viens de dévaliser un buraliste, ça devrait le faire  ::):

----------


## croustibatte

J'habite moi aussi un trou paumé, mais j'ai de la marchandise  :Cigare: 
Je peux repasser à la presse ce soir et en prendre un ou deux en fonction de ce qui leurs restent, si jamais ça peut aider ?

----------


## Frypolar

> J'habite moi aussi un trou paumé, mais j'ai de la marchandise 
> Je peux repasser à la presse ce soir et en prendre un ou deux en fonction de ce qui leurs restent, si jamais ça peut aider ?


C’est noté ! Pour le moment on est bon mais de nouveaux canards vont peut-être se rajouter.

----------


## vectra

> T'as tenté dans un Relay ?


Bien vu!

Celui de la gare (près de chez moi, en plus) en est blindé. En plus, il était bien visible et facile à trouver.
Il y en a au moins une dizaine en réserve.

Je peux en acheter et en envoyer, mais il faut prévoir plusieurs jours de délai (je bosse, tout ça...).


En tous cas, pour les motivés, il y a un bulletin d'abonnement pour un an (4 numéros, 16.90 eurals).
Ca se scanne et ça s'imprime très facilement si ça vous intéresse.

----------


## TreeShepherd

Tiens je savais pas qu'il y avait un Relay à la gare de mon bled je vais y passer ce soir.

----------


## Frypolar

> Tiens je savais pas qu'il y avait un Relay à la gare de mon bled je vais y passer ce soir.


Ouais mais j’ai déjà acheté le tien ce matin  :tired:

----------


## TreeShepherd

> Ouais mais j’ai déjà acheté le tien ce matin


 Alors pas de soucis je prend le tien.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Coucou les amis, je veux bien un exemplaire si y'a moyen ! J'habite en france, dans un coin relativement paumé où les moutons représentent le quart de la population.
Merci d'avance !  ::):  :;):

----------


## Koma

Frypo si t'en as encore ça me tente, j'arrive pas à le trouver autour de Grangeblanche.

J'ai mon abruti de libraire qui en avait 3 la semaine dernière mais il savait même pas où il les a rangé et au bout de 15 minutes je lui ai dit que je repasserai et qu'il me le mette de côté mais j'ai pas eu le temps avec le taf.

Je vais tenter de voir demain aprem si il lui en reste un.

Sinon ça serait top, vu que t'es à Lyon aussi, et qu'à priori, en vacances à partir de lundi, si y'a une IRL de canards je serai là.

edit : à moins, et là je suis con car j'y passe tous les jours pour le taf, qu'il en reste au Relay de Perrache.

----------


## Frypolar

Demain matin j’envoie pour Harvester, TreeSheperd, Antigonos et Ben1170.




> Coucou les amis, je veux bien un exemplaire si y'a moyen ! J'habite en france, dans un coin relativement paumé où les moutons représentent le quart de la population.
> Merci d'avance !


faceQ n’a pas répondu donc si tu m’envoies ton adresse par MP avant demain matin t’auras le cinquième.




> Frypo si t'en as encore ça me tente, j'arrive pas à le trouver autour de Grangeblanche.
> 
> J'ai mon abruti de libraire qui en avait 3 la semaine dernière mais il savait même pas où il les a rangé et au bout de 15 minutes je lui ai dit que je repasserai et qu'il me le mette de côté mais j'ai pas eu le temps avec le taf.
> 
> Je vais tenter de voir demain aprem si il lui en reste un.
> 
> Sinon ça serait top, vu que t'es à Lyon aussi, et qu'à priori, en vacances à partir de lundi, si y'a une IRL de canards je serai là.
> 
> edit : à moins, et là je suis con car j'y passe tous les jours pour le taf, qu'il en reste au Relay de Perrache.


Si t’en as pas jeudi soir envoie un MP  :;):

----------


## Harvester

Excellent, merci beaucoup !

----------


## Koma

Ok Frypo, merci !

Ca sera confirmé ce weekend de toute manière. Si demain j'en trouve au Relay Perrache, je prends tout ce que je peux et je te rejoins dans le topic pour les distrib.

----------


## Frypolar

> Ok Frypo, merci !
> 
> Ca sera confirmé ce weekend de toute manière. Si demain j'en trouve au Relay Perrache, je prends tout ce que je peux et je te rejoins dans le topic pour les distrib.


Euh achètes en pas 15 quand même. Après l’envoi de ce matin il ne restera plus qu’un canard Belge en manque.

----------


## Koma

Ouais bah en fait j'avais que 5 euros sur moi et pas ma CB donc c'est mort pour du stock chez ouam.

Par contre, je confirme pour les lyonnais : le Relay de Perrache en a encore, genre 5-10 exemplaires, la nana les a remis en rayon dtaleur quand j'ai pris le dernier caché dans le rayon.

Si ils percutent pas, demandez "la couv grise et jaune avec Barack Obama au téléphone", ça parle à tous les libraires où j'ai demandé.

----------


## vectra

Y'en a encore genre une quinzaine à Mulhouse (au relais de la gare), c'est pas non plus la dèche  :;):

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Frypolar, c'est encore bon ou je me mets en quête d'une autre âme généreuse ?  ::):

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

*couine*

----------


## croustibatte

Je peux essayer de t'en toper un demain  :;):

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Si frypolar m'a pas répondu ce soir je veux bien  ::):

----------


## Koma

Demain je dois aller en ville pas loin du Relay lyonnais de la gare. Si vraiment y'a des mecs qui sont en galère et que Frypo n'en a plus sous le coude, je peux aller voir pour en racheter deux ou trois, si besoin.

----------


## TreeShepherd

> Demain matin j’envoie pour Harvester, TreeSheperd, Antigonos et Ben1170.


Nice, Merci !  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

Désolé du manque de news, je déménageais  ::happy2::  Je vous enverrai les MP pour les sous dans la journée.

Coin-coin t’as vu avec croustibatte finalement ?

----------


## croustibatte

Non pas encore, mais du coup je vais aller en chercher aujourd'hui. 

Coin-coin je te tiens au courant en fin de journée  :;):

----------


## Acid6Triq

Salut les Canards, 

Très très sympas comme initiative,

J'habite en Belgique et je serais très intéressé pour recevoir un Humanoïde à la maison  :;): 

Si il en reste à qq'un ?

Acid6Triq

----------


## meduz

Je vais probablement aller en France un samedi (soit celui qui arrive soit le suivant). Si je vois des Humanoïdes, je peux en prendre quelques-uns pour des gens de Belgique afin que ça leur réduise les frais de port  :;): .

Je dirai dès que possible si j'y vais ou non, je prendrai uniquement le compte juste.

Si je n'y vais pas, je demanderai l'aide d'un canard pour m'envoyer un numéro  ::'(: .

----------


## croustibatte

Je peux en envoyer, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça fait en frais de port pour la belgique.

Ça pèse combien un magazine ?

----------


## TreeShepherd

Le poids les idées !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

281g avec l’enveloppe.

----------


## bambibreizh

Frypolar, ton 1er post est à jour ? Je suis un peu perdu avec tous les messages pour savoir qui en veut un tout de suite de qui attend le passage potentiel, etc..
Si oui il manquerait un humanoïde à envoyer (différence entre celui en stock et les 2 demandeurs non rayé).
Pour savoir si je vais faire les stocks de mon côté pour les envoyer !

Merci.

----------


## Frypolar

Il reste Coin-coin mais croustibatte doit s’en charger donc pour le moment ça devrait être bon. Ne vous prenez pas la tête à faire du stock, vous risquez de vous retrouver avec des exemplaires sur les bras pour rien, ce serait dommage.

----------


## bambibreizh

Merki !
Je continue donc à fonctionner en flux tendu !

----------


## Harvester

Oublie pas de nous dire combien on te doit (j'aime pas devoir de l'argent) pour ton excellent service !

----------


## meduz

> Si je n'y vais pas, je demanderai l'aide d'un canard pour m'envoyer un numéro .


Bon, je suis déjà fixé : j'y vais pas. Du coup, quelqu'un peut m'en envoyer un ? Je peux payer par virement, Paypal ou en jeux.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Ouaip frypolar j'ai vu avec croustibatte merci  ::): 


> Il reste Coin-coin mais croustibatte doit s’en charger donc pour le moment ça devrait être bon. Ne vous prenez pas la tête à faire du stock, vous risquez de vous retrouver avec des exemplaires sur les bras pour rien, ce serait dommage.


Mais si, quand ce sera un objet de collection qui vaudra des myions d'euroyens.

----------


## TreeShepherd

Humanoïde reçu ce matin. Merci ô grand Frypo(lata).
Reste à régler la question du....ben règlement justement.

----------


## Frypolar

> Humanoïde reçu ce matin. Merci ô grand Frypo(lata).
> Reste à régler la question du....ben règlement justement.


Déjà  ::O:  Malgré l’enchainement week-end + jour férié, c’est rapide. Je vous fais un MP !

----------


## TreeShepherd

Paiement envoyé !

Merci ! 
En cadeau rien que pour toi, un gif exprimant toute ma gratitude !

----------


## Harvester

Paiement Paypal envoyé !

----------


## bambibreizh

Antigonos, personne ne s'est déclaré pour t'envoyer un exemplaire ?

----------


## Frypolar

Si, c’est fait mais comme je suis super balèze j’ai écrit son nom deux fois  ::ninja::

----------


## Trask

Un canard belge (Bruxelles) dans le besoin.
Paypal ou autre ...

Merci d'avance

----------


## dYnkYn

Top comme initiative. Ca revient à combien de frais de port ? Car il y a toujours la solution www.journaux.fr mais ils facturent quand même 7.5€ de fdp.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Habitant à la campagne, en France (nord de l'Ile-de-France, 95~60), je ne l'ai pas trouvé.
Je propose un paiement par chèque français (banque postale), envoyé par la poste, ou en liquide ou chèque si remis en main propres.
Je peux venir le chercher sous certaines conditions.
Merci.

---------- Post added at 13h49 ---------- Previous post was at 13h48 ----------




> Car il y a toujours la solution www.journaux.fr.


http://www.journaux.fr/recherche.php...type=0&x=0&y=0 : épuisé.

----------


## Antigonos

Magazine reçu ce matin.

Merci à Fry polaire Poêle à Fryr Frypolar pour son dévouement.

Pour le coup, il a intérêt d'être rudement bien ce magazine au vu des 12€ que j'ai dû débourser  ::): .

----------


## bambibreizh

Redguff,

Je passe voir ce midi s'il en reste au Casino en  bas du bureau.
Je te dis si je peux te fournir ta cam ou pas !

----------


## Ben1170

J'ai également reçu ce matin mon exemplaire de la part de Frypolar : merci mille fois pour le coup de main (et la rapidité) !

----------


## bambibreizh

Redguff, tu peux m'envoyer ton adresse j'ai pu trouver un humanoide.

Pour les intéressés, il en reste encore 2 au Casino du bureau.

----------


## RedGuff

Merci. C'est fait en MP.

----------


## bambibreizh

C'est à la poste pour redguff !
Frypolar si tu peux mettre à jour la liste  :;): 
Merci.

----------


## Frypolar

Done. Il reste meduz, quelqu’un peut s’en charger ?

----------


## Koma

Si personne d'ici lundi je peux aller voir au Relay de Perrache mais avant ça va être compliqué. Autant dire que les chances qu'il en reste sont minces.

----------


## Acid6Triq

Hello,

Je serais également très très intéressé d'en recevoir/commander un auprès d'un gentil canard  :;): 

J'espère qu'il reste un petit peu de stock

Acid6Triq

----------


## Neit

J'ai bien de la famille en France mais je pense que ça va les faire chier si je les gratte pour qu'ils m'envoient un exemplaire...

Si un canard généreux est partant pour un envoi au pays des bières trappistes qu'il fasse signe !


P.S. Gloire à Frypolar pour son fabuleux topic  ::wub::

----------


## Koma

3 canards en manque donc. J'irai voir lundi mais je vous promets rien.

----------


## meduz

T'es un chou.  ::wub::

----------


## Harvester

Magazine bien reçu, merci Frypolar !

----------


## TreeShepherd

Lu, et c'est franchement sympa.
Heureusement qu'ils ont mis un bon d'abonnement à découper.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Reçu le mien !
Merci à tous ceux qui ont permis cela, et à Bambibreizh en particulier !
1 abonné probable en plus !

----------


## [nah]

J'en ai un en rab' pour qui voudrait (ça part de France)

----------


## bambibreizh

Faut que je pense demain midi à retourner voir mon fournisseur de cam. Il y a 3 canards en manque si j'ai bien suivi.
Vendredi il me restait 2 "ressemblant à l'humain", je regarde où en est le stock et je vous dis ce que je peux faire.

----------


## Frypolar

Yep, il reste meduz, Neit et Acid6Triq.

----------


## Zarock

Etant en Belgique, il m'est impossible de trouver Humanoide et ça m'embête bien. Si quelqu'un est totalement chaud patate pour m'en fournir un, je lui enverrai une purée en retour comme marque d'affection.

Je suis de Bruxelles si ça change quelque chose ! 

Des bisous.

----------


## bambibreizh

Bon j'ai 2 Humanoïde à disposition, comment on la joue ?

Je tenterais d'aller voir au carrefour de mon village s'il en reste aussi, j'ai pris les 2 derniers de mon casino du boulot.

----------


## meduz

Tu peux nous calculer les frais de port pour le pays de la moule-frite et nous MP tes coordonnées bancaires ou Paypal ?

----------


## escarre

J'ai pillé une grande surface pour garnir la salle café de ma boite.

Cependant, pas de problème pour ravitailler des canards migrateurs en Humanoides de compagnie  :;):  (prix coûtant + frais de port, je vais remettre la main sur mon compte paypal), j'en achèterai d'autres pour le bureau le cas échéant.


(micro-teckel de compagnie vendu séparément - et un peu plus cher, court élevé du chocolat oblige  :B):  )

----------


## TreeShepherd

Je t’achète ton ramequin pour 1 kopeck.

----------


## bambibreizh

> Tu peux nous calculer les frais de port pour le pays de la moule-frite et nous MP tes coordonnées bancaires ou Paypal ?


Hej !

Désolé du délai de réponse. D'après le site de notre cher facteur national, il y en aurait pour 6.15€ de frais d'envoi vers les moules/bières (pour information pour les suivants).
Envoyez moi vos adresses en MP je vous enverrai la facture finale à l'envoi.

----------


## Neit

C'est bon je suis servi ! La famille m'en a dégoté un  ::): 

J'ai fait passer le message de kidnapper le bousin à vue pour les compatriotes. Je vous tiens au jus des enlèvements si il y a.

Des bisous

----------


## meduz

> Hej !
> 
> Désolé du délai de réponse. D'après le site de notre cher facteur national, il y en aurait pour 6.15€ de frais d'envoi vers les moules/bières (pour information pour les suivants).
> Envoyez moi vos adresses en MP je vous enverrai la facture finale à l'envoi.


De mon côté, j'ai négocié avec [nah] entre temps  :;): .

Si personne ne se manifeste pour les tiens d'ici quelques jours, j'écrirai un message sur Twitter pour indiquer qu'il reste des exemplaires via la fraternité de nos voisins sudistes !

----------


## Zarock

Qui sait donc fournir des Humanoides jusqu'en Belgique ? (Enfin, il ne m'en faut qu'un, pas deux, ça serai trop lourd à digérer).

----------


## meduz

3 messages au-dessus du tien, tu as ta réponse.  ::):

----------


## escarre

Côté tarif, j'ai pesé l'humanoïde à 592 g, ce qui donnerait plutôt 8,80€ (le tarif 1kg) que 6,15€ (le tarif juqsu'à 500 g). Je confirmerai avec la Poste...

Voici pour le compte paypal : royalshadowarobaisewanadoo.fr (oui, c'est très vintage, j'aurai bien voulu faire en bitcoin pour être la mode, mais j'ai le sentiment que ça aurait plus emmerdé tout le monde (moi le premier) qu'autre chose).

----------


## rotoclap

Si t'envoies en Lettre Max, les tarifs sont bien plus avantageux et ça doit marcher pour la Belgique. J'ai pas mesuré les dimensions du magazine, mais il doit rentrer dans une M ou une L. Et au pire, la XL fait 6.79€.

----------


## Zarock

Ok merci, je regarde avec les possesseurs du bien. (étrange, je MP mais je n'ai aucune trace de mes messages dans "Eléments envoyés", mes messages s'envoient-ils donc bien ou pas ?  ::o: )

----------


## Frypolar

C'est 6€15 l'envoi vers la Belgique dans une grande enveloppe. De mémoire le magazine pèse 280g avec l'enveloppe.

---------- Post added at 12h10 ---------- Previous post was at 12h09 ----------




> Ok merci, je regarde avec les possesseurs du bien. (étrange, je MP mais je n'ai aucune trace de mes messages dans "Eléments envoyés", mes messages s'envoient-ils donc bien ou pas ? )


T'as une case à cocher pour qu'un message envoyé soit sauvegardé.

----------


## [nah]

> Côté tarif, j'ai pesé l'humanoïde à 592 g


Ca c'est un ANDROIDE, soviétique, en tôle rivetée, ou alors il a mangé des hamburgers, ou alors tu t'es pesé avec, sur Jupiter  ::o:

----------


## escarre

Bon, 292 g à la deuxième pesée. Mea culpa. (je n'ai jamais aimé les balances electroniques, visiblement elles me le rendent bien @_@)
Donc effectivement 6,15€ de port pour une lettre à destination de l'UE de moins de 500g.

----------


## Elian

Pour les belges qui iraient à la côte, vous trouverez sans soucis à Dunkerque  :;):  Moi j'ai ma dose.

----------


## Ymnargue

Je suis en Belgique et je voudrais bien le recevoir aussi ! On peut tout régler par PayPal, virement bancaire,...

----------


## TheProjectHate

> C'est 6€15 l'envoi vers la Belgique dans une grande enveloppe.


Pour de vrai ?  ::O: 
Julizn m'a envoyé le mien en Irlande, dans une enveloppe marron de base, c'est arrivé deux-trois jours après et ça lui a coûté moins d'un euro si je ne dis pas de conneries...

----------


## Frypolar

> Pour de vrai ? 
> Julizn m'a envoyé le mien en Irlande, dans une enveloppe marron de base, c'est arrivé deux-trois jours après et ça lui a coûté moins d'un euro si je ne dis pas de conneries...


C’est pas possible, même vers la France ça coûterait plus d’1 €. Il t’a fait une fleur.

----------


## TheProjectHate

C'est con, j'ai jeté l'enveloppe, mais il y avait le prix sur la vignette. Il me l'avait donné par MP aussi mais j'ai effacé, ça se trouve il s'en rappelle, je vais le lui demander.

----------


## Frypolar

http://www.laposte.fr/particulier/ou...ateur-de-tarif

Pas moyen d’avoir moins d’1€ avec un poids de 280g.

Edit : il a dû utiliser le tarif "Livres et brochures" sauf qu’il n’a pas le droit, ce n’est ni un livre ni une brochure et il comporte de la pub à l’intérieur. Plus d’info : http://communaute.ebay.fr/ebay09/att...1/BROCHURE.jpg

----------


## TheProjectHate

Il m'a confirmé que c'était bien le prix dont je me souvenais, 82 ou 83 cent. Ça a été une surprise pour nous deux, vu qu'en regardant sur le Net avant d'aller au bureau de poste on tombait aussi sur un envoi dans les 5-6€, mais au final c'est bien parti pour moins d'un euro. Et c'est arrivé rapidement, la Poste est parfois bizarre : j'ai déjà eu le cas d'une lettre postée de France, avec le timbre de base sans aucune option, qui est arrivée le lendemain à Dublin.

----------


## bambibreizh

Frypolar, pour mettre à jour ton 1er post, j'ai 2 humanoïd en dispo.

----------


## Frypolar

> Il m'a confirmé que c'était bien le prix dont je me souvenais, 82 ou 83 cent. Ça a été une surprise pour nous deux, vu qu'en regardant sur le Net avant d'aller au bureau de poste on tombait aussi sur un envoi dans les 5-6€, mais au final c'est bien parti pour moins d'un euro. Et c'est arrivé rapidement, la Poste est parfois bizarre : j'ai déjà eu le cas d'une lettre postée de France, avec le timbre de base sans aucune option, qui est arrivée le lendemain à Dublin.


J’ai édité mon message, il est passé par un tarif qui ne s’applique pas à Humanoïde  :;):

----------


## meduz

Tu peux me rayer de la liste, un aimable canard s'est occupé de moi en privé.  :;):

----------


## TreeShepherd

Quoi moins d'un euro pour l'Irlande !
A moi ! Au scandale ! Frypo m'a roulé dans la farine !!!  ::):

----------


## bambibreizh

Juste pour savoir qui est encore en besoin de livraison, qui est en cours de livraison ?

----------


## escarre

Pour la mise à jour du 1er post niveau expéditeurs. 
J'en ai livré 2, il m'en reste 1 en stock.

----------


## Frypolar

Tu les as envoyé à qui ? Là je sais plus où on en ait au niveau des demandeurs.

----------


## escarre

1 livré à Zarock
1 livré à Acid6Triq

Reste 1 en stock.

----------


## Frypolar

Ok donc il reste Neit et Slowhand ?

----------


## Neit

Je vais avoir ma dose d'humanité. Je suis quand même passé par la famille et ça a payé  :;): 

J'ai fait passer le message d'en prendre plusieurs pour les compatriotes histoire de rendre service aussi. Je dirai ce qu'il en est ce weekend normalement.

----------


## Acid6Triq

Hello,

J'ai reçu mon Humano aujourd'hui, merci Escarre  :;): 

Acid6Triq

----------


## bambibreizh

Un humanoïde envoyé après gestion directement en MP.

Frypolar, il ne me reste plus qu'un magazine en stock  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

C’est noté ! Slowhand n’a toujours pas de magazine ?

----------


## Ymnargue

Toujours pas, non  ::):

----------


## bambibreizh

Quelqu'un s'occupe de te l'envoyer ?
Sinon envoie moi ton adresse.

----------


## escarre

Mon stock passe à 5 (soit ce dont j'ai besoin pour le bureau, mais je peux toujours fournir au besoin).
J'ai pu constater qu'un mois après la sortie, le magajine avait tendance à remonter dans les étagères et se cacher derrière des feuilles de choux totalement hors de propos. N'hésitez plus à reccourir au moteur de recherche humain positionné derrière le comptoir.
(Conseil aux nécessiteux : envoyez (aussi) un MP à un possesseur d'exemplaires listé dans le premier message, si vous vous contentez d'un message public, on ne peut pas savoir si quelqu'un s'occupe déjà de vous ou pas)

----------


## Neit

Pour les canards du nord (de l'autre coté du mur), j'ai 3 Humanoïdes de stock  :;): 

D'après bpost ça vous coutera entre 2,10 et 2,31 (différents timbres) + enveloppe que je dois encore trouver.
Si on est pas loin on peut aussi arranger une remise en main propre, y a pas de soucis.

Comme escarre le signale n'hésitez pas à MP, je passe pas tous les jours sur le topic/forum.

----------


## eboshi

Coin les gars ^^

Impossible d'en trouver ici sur Liège ¬_¬ 

Si c'est encore dispo je prendrais bien un numéro 1 pour voir ça. Je peut régler par virement.

----------


## Neit

> Impossible d'en trouver ici sur Liège ¬_¬


Toute la Belgique a été reniée... mais j'ai ce qu'il te faut. Je te mp courant de soirée  ::):

----------


## Mathelart

Bonjour,

je cherche un Humanoïde à envoyer en Belgique. Encore possible ?
Merci.

Pierre

----------


## bambibreizh

Hej !

On va laisser les canards à frites déjà en possession te répondre, ça devrait te couter moins cher.
Sinon j'en ai encore un stock au départ de l'autre côté de la frontière. De mémoire, il y en a pour 6.15€ de frais de port.

----------


## Mathelart

> Hej !
> 
> On va laisser les canards à frites déjà en possession te répondre, ça devrait te couter moins cher.
> Sinon j'en ai encore un stock au départ de l'autre côté de la frontière. De mémoire, il y en a pour 6.15€ de frais de port.


Je t'envoie un MP (et par la même occasion disposer de 2 posts sur le forum afin de pouvoir envoyer ce MP ...).

Pierre

----------


## bambibreizh

Frypolar, tu peux me passer à 0 magazine disponible.
Mon dernier part en Belgique.

Merci.

----------


## Frypolar

Done.

----------


## Ymnargue

Je suis en attente de confirmation de Neit mais à priori, je devrais bientôt avoir mon numéro !
Merci pour ce topic Frypo !

----------


## eboshi

Frypolar Tu peux me passer en demande traité j'ai mon mag, merci pour le topic ce fût une bien bonne idée ^^

Un grand merci à Neit qui m'à fourni mon Humanoide  :;):

----------


## Ymnargue

Exemplaire reçu! Merci Neit  ::):

----------


## Mathelart

Humanoïde bien reçu ! Mon nom peut être biffé de la liste.
Merci bambibreizh.

Pierre

----------


## Neit

> Un grand merci à Neit qui m'à fourni mon Humanoide





> Exemplaire reçu! Merci Neit


Avec plaisir les gars :smile:

Il m'en reste encore 2 pour ceux qui sont encore dans le besoin.

----------


## john_matrix

Salut Neit,

Serait-il possible de t'acheter un exemplaire ?

----------


## Neit

Salut,

C'est tout a fait possible mais tu vas raquer sur les frais de port si tu ne résides pas en Gelbique ! (de 6.42 à 7.02€ pour l'Europe).

----------


## Dox

Si jamais il reste des canards en manque d'humanité, je suis volontaire pour en expédier, il en reste un bon paquet chez les buralistes vers chez moi. Je suis en France  :;):

----------


## Ymnargue

Le numéro 2 est disponible en France, mais visiblement toujours rien de prévu pour la Belgique.
Des canards sont motivés pour reprendre le même système que pour le premier numéro ?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.
Il en reste 2 au Leclerc de Survillers-Fosses-La chapelle en Serval.
Je veux bien en envoyer (surtout qu'il est très bon !).
Adresse en MP, svp, et vous me remboursez le magasine et le timbrage.

----------


## Frypolar

Ok, premier post à jour pour ce deuxième numéro ! Il n’y en a pas par chez moi pour le moment.

----------


## bambibreizh

Désolé mais j'ai pris l'avant dernier au Carrefour de Montigny (l'autre coup il y en avait eu plus de 2 disponible, ça part vite maintenant on dirait) et mon Casino du bureau est fermé en ce moment, je risque de ne pas pouvoir m'occuper d'envoi.

----------


## Ymnargue

Du coup, y'a un canard qui peut en envoyer un en Belgique ?

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
@Slowhand : Je vais voir lundi s'il en reste.

----------


## Ymnargue

OK, cool  ::):

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
@Slowhand : Désolé : zéro en magasin !
 ::(:

----------


## Yshuya

> Coin les gars ^^
> 
> Impossible d'en trouver ici sur Liège ¬_¬ 
> 
> Si c'est encore dispo je prendrais bien un numéro 1 pour voir ça. Je peut régler par virement.


Ouais c'est la misère. Guillemins quand j'y suis passé il y en avait un et derrière l'Opéra place Xavier Neujean, j'en ai eu un. La librairie de la médiacité va en commander un pour chaque exemplaire, tu devrais faire ça avec ta librairie.

----------


## Ymnargue

Je l'ai ! Mon libraire est un homme merveilleux ! Il en reste un chez lui, Avenue Jean Volders à Bruxelles (Saint-Gilles).

----------

